# Has anyone had a Bartholin Gland Cyst?



## jennkraig (Apr 20, 2006)

I just got back from my 2 wk pp check and it turns out the weird, extremely uncomfortable pressure I have been having in my perineal area is a bartholin cyst. It is not infected and so I get to try and get rid of it at home before it does. My OB recommended warm sitz baths several time a day, and this is what I have read online too, but I am wondering if maybe there is some oil or herb or someother natural type thing I can do. I want to be really aggressive in treating this because it is making me miserable, but I don't want to resort to the catheter thing. If anyone has any experience I would be really grateful for advice.
Thanks.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I had one once, before I had kids, and it went away on its own. Can she not drain it?


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

My sister had one that was not drained, and it turned into an abscess! I think that isn't too common though. I don't know anything to advise you and I'm sorry it is happening, it sounds uncomfortable...







What was your mw's suggestion, other than the baths?


----------



## ColinsMommy (Nov 3, 2005)

Ugh...so sorry you have this. I had one once and remember how painful it was. Mine was infected so I don't know if this will work for you, but I just applied hot washcloths to the area over the course of an evening and it drained on its own (warning: it was quite gross). Thankfully that cleared it up and I didn't have to go to the doctor for it!


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli* 
My sister had one that was not drained, and it turned into an abscess! I think that isn't too common though. I don't know anything to advise you and I'm sorry it is happening, it sounds uncomfortable...







What was your mw's suggestion, other than the baths?


The exact same thing happened to my sister too. She said it was awful!

I'm really sorry--hope you don't have to deal with it much longer!








:


----------



## jennkraig (Apr 20, 2006)

She can insert a catheter that stays in place for a couple of weeks. Just draining them makes it more likely to reoccur. I had a kidney stone removed many years ago and that catheter was awful. I am sure this one is not as bad but I just want to stay as far away from the whole family of catheters as I can.
The sitz bath is the only recommendation from my doc. And from online too.
After my emergency c/s this is just the icing on the cake.







:


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I had that years ago. My Ex Ob drained it. And let me say, that procedure was paralizingly painful. Try to let it drain by itself, but if the pain is really bad, go see a nice doctor.
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/bartholin-cyst/DS00667


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

castor oil packs (hot, wet pieces of cloth/washcloths with castor oil on them) can help pull out the fluid.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

i had one years and years ago. i'm very prone to gland cysts (i get them in my armpits all the time). i believe i used warm compresses on it and it went away on its own.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

what I have had good success with is epsom salts packs-- just take some Epsom salts and mix it with some water make it about the consistency of a slushie and then spread it on a pad- and put the pad against the cyst-- or you can put it on a 4x4 gauze pad then put a pad on and snug it up- easiest to treat when at home or when you are in bed--
don't jump to the drains or other treatments just yet- those can be used later if you don't get this resolved.

in the sitz bath you can use herbs I like comfrey , uva ursi, calendula or lavender-- there are other herbs you can subsitute just depends on what you have around- you can make a decoction- let it sit and then pour that into a plastic tub with some additonal water to sit in


----------



## jennkraig (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks ladies!

I am doing the sitz baths. I tried epsom salts n the tub yesterday and all it did was give me.....well it was a very good laxative.







I will try it on a pad today and have my DH bring home castor oil to try. I really want this resolved asap. Tomorrow I have my work Christmas dinner. Restaurant chairs will not be comfortable with this thing.







:


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I had one and it got infected-- OUCH-- and we wound up resorting to antibiotics. I found that wearing a long skirt and going without panties at home really helped, and sitz baths too.


----------

